# Iran Focus



## horseUSA (Feb 7, 2005)

Iran Focus 

Baghdad, Feb. 04 – 16 trucks carrying weapons and large sums of money from Iran were discovered over the past few days en route to Iraq, according to an Iraqi Defence Ministry source.

Speaking to the Iraqi daily Al-Mashreq, the source said that the weapons included rifles, mortar rounds, and explosives. He said that those arrested admitted to being agents of Iran's Ministry of Intelligence and Security (MOIS), and said that lodging had been provided for them in Samara, Balad, Najaf, and Latifiyeh.

The individuals revealed that they work working on behalf of the MOIS in conjunction with Iran's Fajr Forces. During interrogation the Iranian agents also revealed the names of a number of Fajr commanders and MOIS agents whom they worked for.

Source: http://www.iranfocus.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=1412
Main Site: http://www.iranfocus.com/modules/news/


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2005)

This certainly should not come as a surprise to anyone. But they really need to do something to stem that. I know there has been some effort, but they need to do more.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 17, 2005)

It's a big border though. They're going to need more than the Iraqi National Guard to hold it. 

Words of Iraqi government "USA come save us"


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 17, 2005)

The timing seems awfully convenient for the US war effort though.

Kiwimac


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

I think you're right there D there's absolutely no chance of stopping small band infiltration best bet is to create a stable economic and political base so the majority are better off than before this plays on peoples greed and they become self-regulating 20 or 30 trucks filled with arms wont de-stabilize a nation (no more than 9-11 could and thats not to de-cry the deaths of the victims as being tragic) it becomes a nuisances.and makes the news headlines for a while. its the religious factions / tribalism thats the real problem get them pulling in the same direction and things will improve. how you do that is the big question as these inter tribal prejudices have been going on for donkeys years. Long before Saddam and his crones came on the scene


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)

no!people need to LOVE  eachother and not fight. or at least have the decency to send some prisoners to me for my personal amusement!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

To be honest. The border to Iran is hotter then you think. I am going to have to see what I can dig up on this. You will not hear to much about it but during the first part of the war aparantly there was even a skirmish between US/British forces and Iranian soldiers who decided to come over the border and take back some land for Iraq. I can not confirm this but I will see what I can find.

I know when I was in Iraq, we would fly out to some border posts on the border to Iran and you would see Iranian border patrols and soldiers dug in on the border. It is pretty hot.


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2005)

Probably even hotter now with the nuke talks going on. It's scary right now. I just hope that the fit doesn't hit the shan over there or it could get very ugly very fast.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2005)

Something to think about. Look at the map. Afghanistan in coalition hands, Iraq occupied. They surround Iran - great invasion scenario?!?!


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2005)

Personally, I hope they don't invade. One, we don't really have enough guys for it. Two, I think it's better to encourage the dissidents to collapse the current regime from within. That was, at least we aren't the great satan there as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2005)

I hope you're right, I think this might be a message to Iran, only time will tell!


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

It could very well be. But if we, or the Israelis strike their nuclear facilities, it's best to have them contained. Or they are planning a complete embargo, which would also work since they are completely surrounded. Who knows what's next?


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

There is a lot more going on than the media let's on though. The media, really, only broadcasts the bad things that has been going on like car bombs, U.S troops killed, British troops killed, more Iraqi police killed. In reality, the Coalition are giving it back much more than they're receiving it. I bet they've stopped loads of these convoys and blown them to pieces. 
You even see videos on the internet of Apaches and Spectres educating the Iraqi insurgents the only way they can be taught, through a severe show of force. But you don't hear about that on the news! That annoys me, somewhat. 

Iran is pushing and pushing, I hope war doesn't come but I also hope that people understand that there is a time when war is required.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2005)

We had to search for a vehicle one time that was heading toward Iran. They did not tell us what was in the vehicle or who, just find the vehicle and stop it. We flew around for awhile and could not find when suddenly an Airforce F-16 found it and dropped a 500lb bomb on him. It was devastating, I honestly wish I had had my camara to take a picture of it.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Makes you wonder what the target was. Obviously a high priority target.


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Whatever it _was_ isn't a problem anymore. 8) 

That's what annoys me, all these people getting their information from the media think that the coalition is helpless and is getting battered. When they're obviously not!


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Agreed, plan_d. They only wish to report the bad news. It's vey frustrating at times.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2005)

THIS WAS SENT TO ME TODAY - FOOD FOR THOUGHT!

Iwo Jima, if covered by media today

By Zell Miller

What if today's reporters had covered the Marines landing on Iwo Jima, a small island in the far away Pacific Ocean, in the same way they're covering the war in Iraq? Here's how it might have looked: 
DAY 1 
With the aid of satellite technology, Cutie Cudley interviews Marine Pfc. John Doe, who earlier came ashore with 30,000 other Marines. 
Cutie: "John, we have been told by the administration that this island has great strategic importance because if you're successful, it could become a fueling stop for our bombers on the way to Japan. But, as you know, we can't be sure this is the truth. What do you think?" 

Pfc. Doe: "Well, I've been pinned down by enemy fire almost ever since I got here and have had a couple of buddies killed right beside me. I'm a Marine and I go where they send me. One thing's for sure, they are putting up a fight not to give up this island." 
Cutie: "Our military analysts tell us that the Japanese are holed up in caves and miles of connecting tunnels they've built over the years. How will you ever get them out?" 
Pfc. Doe: "With flame throwers, ma'am." 
Cutie (incredulously): "Flame throwers? You'll burn them alive?" 
Pfc. Doe: "Yes ma'am, we'll fry their asses. Excuse me, I shouldn't have said that on TV." 
Cutie (audible gasp): "How horrible!" 
Pfc. Doe (obviously wanting to move on): "We're at war ma'am." 
(A Marine sergeant watching nearby yells, "Ask her what does she want us to do — sing to them, 'Come out, come out, wherever you are. Pretty please.' " 
Cutie: "Pfc. Doe, what's that mountain in the background? Is that the one they say is impregnable?" 
Pfc. Doe: "I don't know what that word means, ma'am, but that's Mt. Suribachi, and we're going to put a flag right up on top of it just as soon as we can. I gotta go." 
Cutie to camera: "No one has yet really confirmed why this particular battle in this particular place is even being waged. Already, on the first day, at least 500 Marines have been killed and a thousand wounded. For this? (Camera pans to a map with a speck of an island in the Pacific. Then a close up of nothing but black volcanic ash). For this? For this?" (Cutie's sweet voice becomes more strident as it fades out.) 
DAY 2 
At 7 a.m., Cutie's morning show opens with a shot of hundreds of dead bodies bobbing in the water's edge. Others are piled on top of each other on shore. After a few seconds, one can see Marines digging graves to bury the dead. 
Cutie: "There is no way the Marines could have expected this. Someone got it all wrong. No one predicted this. This has been a horrible 24 hours for our country. This is a slaughterhouse. After all this fighting, Marines control only about a mile and a half of beach and the casualties are now over 3,500 and rising rapidly. We'd like to know what you think. Call the number on the bottom of the screen. Give us your opinions on these three questions: 
1. Were the Marines properly trained? 
2. Is this nothing of an island worth all these lives? 
3. Has the president once again misled the American people? 
"After the break, we'll ask our own Democratic and Republican analysts, both shouting at the same time, of course, what they have to yell about all this. It should make for a very shrill, provocative morning. 
"But before we leave this horrible — some will say needless — scene, let us give you one more look at this Godforsaken place where these young Americans are dying. Volcanic ash, cold, wet miserable Marines just thankful to be alive. And still no flag that we had been promised on that mountain. Things have gone from bad to worse in this obviously misguided military operation. One thing is certain, there should be and there will be a high-partisan — make that bi-partisan — congressional inquiry into this." 
DAY 3 
Cutie: "Marines continue to be locked in a life-or-death struggle over this worthless piece of real estate in the middle of the Pacific. The word 'quagmire' is being used in the U.S. Senate, a body very familiar with quagmires. Senator Blowhard has called it 'a colossal military blunder.' And Senator Bombast maintains it was a fraudulent scheme hatched while the president was on his sixth vacation at the Little White House in Georgia. 
"The recently organized Senate Squeakers Group may ask for the president to resign. They maintain that politics should not stop at the waters edge in times of war, calling that tradition an old-fashioned idea that has no place in the new century of dysfunctional government. Over forty special interest groups concurred and all issued identical news releases." 
"We now turn to our politicalanalyst,James Crankville." 
(James):"Cutie,the overnight poll numbers have hit this president right between the eyes. Nationwide, an overwhelming 98 percent said that if possible, they would like to see this country fight a war without a single American casualty. That is nearly the same percentage we saw three days ago when the American public said they would be in favor of going to war if we could win without firing a shot. So, you can see there is a trend developing here that spells trouble for this administration." 
"That this president is going ahead with this war is just unbelievable. The witty New York Times columnist, Myscream Loud, wrote in her inimitable fashion that 'The president's policy is as crippled as his legs.' (giggle) Last week she said he had reached the point where no one will 'Fala' him. F-A-L-A, his dog, get it (more giggles)? Has that woman got a way with words! Go girl." 
DAY 4 
Cutie (holds up front page of the New York Times): "This morning, the New York Times had this photo on the front page. As you can see, the Marines have finally raised a flag on Mt. Suribachi on Iwo Jima. The fighting is still going on but it looks like this battle is over. We tried to find Pfc. Doe, the young Marine I interviewed that terrible first day, but he was unavailable. Here is Corporal Smith though. (With girlish enthusiasm). "Well, we see that flag flying. It's pretty much over isn't it?" 
Cpl. Smith: "Oh, no ma'am, it's not over by any means. We've got weeks of fighting and dying to go yet. This place is a long ways from being secured. But we did get that flag up there and it sure makes us all proud." 
Cutie: "I can't tell much from the photo. Their faces are not even visible, making it impossible for us to descend upon any of their families. Corporal Smith, do you know any of the flag raisers? And do you know who ordered it put up there? Did the order come directly from the president for political reasons?" 
Cpl. Smith: "All I know is that I heard some colonel put the word out that he wanted 'a flag put up there where every son of a bitch on this island could see it.' Excuse me, ma'am." 
Cutie: "We know you've been in the heat of battle so,..." 
Cpl. Smith: "Still am, ma'am." 
Cutie: "Yes, of course, but it's all over. (Nervous giggle). Except here on Capitol Hill, of course. Corporal Smith, I wonder if you know the gender, race and ethnicity of the group that put the flag up. In other words, did that group 'look like America?' " 
Corporal Smith: "Look like America? They are Americans, ma'am. United States Marines." 
Cutie: "Any females?" 
Cpl. Smith: "No, ma'am." 
Cutie: "Any African Americans?" 
Cpl. Smith: "I don't know, ma'am. But there is an Indian in Easy Company." 
Cutie: "You mean Native American?" 
Cpl. Smith: "Whatever, ma'am, I've got to cut out. My outfit is moving on and we've got a lot to do." 
Cutie: "And we've got a lot to do here too. Spring training has started and the sun is shining brightly in Florida. But first this word from our sponsors." 
Historical note: In one of the bloodiest battles of World War II, when it was said "uncommon courage was a common virtue," 6,000 Marines were killed and 18,000 wounded. Some 21,000 Japanese were killed. The island itself is still barren and only a handful of people live on it. But after it was secured by the Marines, B-29s made over 2,200 emergency landings on it, saving the lives of more than 24,000 crewmen. AP photographer Joe Rosenthal won a Pulitzer Prize for the flag-raising photo. Of the six men in the photo, three were buried in that black volcanic ash, one came out on a stretcher. Only two walked off the island. 

Zell Miller is a Democratic U.S. senator from Georgia.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

SO true. May we never forget their sacrifice.


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

> Cutie,the overnight poll numbers have hit this president right between the eyes. Nationwide, an overwhelming 98 percent said that if possible, they would like to see this country fight a war without a single American casualty. That is nearly the same percentage we saw three days ago when the American public said they would be in favor of going to war if we could win without firing a shot.



It took me a while to get past that part, I was laughing so much. It is quite unbelievable how much the media *don't* know but try and tell us that they *do* know.

Take the Falklands War for example, they were broadcasting British positions on international BBC news. The Argentinians were watching BBC to find out where British troops were!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2005)

plan_D said:


> . Take the Falklands War for example, they were broadcasting British positions on international BBC news. The Argentinians were watching BBC to find out where British troops were!



I have a friend who is a C-130 load master in the USNR. They flew into Sri Lanka on a relief mission. The BBC and AP announced their presence, needless to say his airplane had some major holes in it when they were departing the area.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

plan_D said:


> > Cutie,the overnight poll numbers have hit this president right between the eyes. Nationwide, an overwhelming 98 percent said that if possible, they would like to see this country fight a war without a single American casualty. That is nearly the same percentage we saw three days ago when the American public said they would be in favor of going to war if we could win without firing a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The funny thing is, we would watch CNN to figure out what we were doing next! CNN seemed to know more about what we were going to do then we did.


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 15, 2005)

Iran has been the enemy of the US and the West for a long time (remember it was Canadian diplomats that got some of the Iranian hostages out {Iran considers Canada a enemy too})....at least with the Islamic fascists....most people there are good, but are too beat down and have no will to resist or ability too....this is way I will NEVER give up any of my guns, no matter what laws are passed


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 15, 2005)

PAR FOR THE COURSE

TEHRAN, Iran - Iran is willing to provide other Islamic nations with nuclear technology, Iran's hard-line president said Thursday. 

President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad made the comments after meeting Turkey's prime minister on the sidelines of a gathering of world leaders at the United Nations, according to the state-run Islamic Republic News Agency.

Ahmadinejad repeated promises that Iran will not pursue nuclear weapons, IRNA reported. Then he added: "Iran is ready to transfer nuclear know-how to the Islamic countries due to their need."


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh how they are itching for a good ass whooping...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like they're actually begging for war. Madmen.


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2005)

Les where are you ?  

remember when Mr. Peanut was in office and the take over of the Embassy by those Iranian pussies. personally I would love to see the Israelies again drop some big stuff on that good for nothing Tehran as a precussor warning........that red haired hippie freak is going to turn your home to glass and put in another Velodrome


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm with you, Erich. I don't see anything good coming out of that country, except a mushroom cloud when it is finally sent to Allah.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2005)

Cant use nukes... The fallout would kill too many innocents... (are there ANY innocent Islamics???)

I think Israel needs to step it up again with another deep penetration airstrike.... I think the USA is too concerned that we will be labeled colonists or some shit if we took on Iran and Iraq AND Afghanistan...

I wonder is Iran still even has any SAMs that still work???


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't think it really matters who hits them at this point. We will get blamed for it anyway, either as the perpetrator, or the accessory. If the Israelis do the dirty work, they will likely have to fly over Iraq, which means we will have to know they are coming so we don't shoot them down.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2005)

I say clear a 50 mile wide corridor for them and bring those F-15's right on thru....

Too bad I dont make US policy huh?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 15, 2005)

JUST DROP SOAP AND DEODORANT ON EM! THAT WILL MAKE EM DISAPPEAR QUICKER THAN $20 BILLS AT A NEVADA BORDELLO!


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric is quite correct, no matter what any Allied nation of us has in the works and executes the plan the good ol take it in the shorts USA will be blamed.

who cares


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep, and if we are going to get blamed for it anyway, let's make it spectacular!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree....A thousand points of light!


----------

